# buy lotion



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Do you buy gm lotion from someone on DGI? If so, could you recommend someone? do they have their lotion tested? If you sell lotion could you post a price for a sample including shipping? If not I will order from Wholesale Supply and thin it down.

I am too chicken to make it w/o testing it and I am uncertain after reading your post about testing it.

PSD


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

My recipe is tested, my daughter now makes it. Legally you have to have each batch tested. Is WSP recipe tested?  And if it is now, it wasn't before, you can't then thin it down without messing with the amount of perservative in it, other than the 1% for scent or whatever their percentage is. Making it for yourself, keep it in the fridge and simply perserve with EO's for friends use a good recipe, like Barb has on here, and tell them to throw it out in 3 months...only pump into 4 ounce bottles so you can control this. Few people test their products they sell, and why goatmilk and other organic products are not in lotion.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I was going to make Barb's lotion. I still will, but have been nervous about it. Has anyone tested Barbs recipe. I want to order some. I have Kathy's and love it. Vicki, I would like to order some of yours also.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2010)

About once a year I test my recipe, other than that I do not.. and I make and sell tons of the stuff... only in 4 oz bottles.. I do warn people not to leave it on the dash of the car in the summer.. But who knows if they listen, I am sure that not all do... I still use the rec that is posted on here, but I have tweaked it a little to be smoother and creamier.. 
Its a great recipe to start with.. Not greasy... easy to make.. 
Barb


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Mine is a variation of Barb's.  I have never had it tested. I have only had one batch go bad and I knew right away there was a chance that something was wrong so I waited to bottle it and sure it enough, it went bad.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I make lotion. I can give you some next time I see you. Never had any go bad except one bottle and I know what happened with that. (Left in the car and put more lotion in it). Never knew anything about testing. Are we supposed to test for bacteria? Well, I'm on the late train as usual. I can't tell you how many bottles of rancid oils I've smelled in the health food stores, which is why I don't buy their oils. Of course, they don't have goats milk in them, so I guess the rancidness might not be so bad.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I know what you mean, Anita. I've seen tester bottles of lotions at health food stores that were just icky with visible mold even. I refill my own personal bottle and keep it going 6-9 months (maybe more) before changing it completely. I've never had a problem.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

If it has bacteria, is the bacteria obvious to the eye? How long does it take to show up? 

I have purchased some from WSP. I was shocked at all the ingredients. Completely contrary to the purpose of making my own soap. 

I just wanted something to go into my trio set and I LOVE lotion for massage. I may just go to a solid massage.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

No, bacteria will not necessarily be obvious to the eye at a level that would cause a problem, or else no one would ever get food poisoning! And it could be a problem pretty much immediately, depending on how the person made the lotion, but obviously, with time, there will be more than there was to start with.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Spoke with my science teacher friend and she gave me some great suggestions.

Use glass vs plastic petri dishes, they work better and are reusable.

If you want to pay to have your lotion tested, Pre-test you own lotion with your own microscope until you have a negative. The send the lotion in to confirm.

Fisher or Carolina science supply carry the items you will need for a test.

A chicken incubator can be used to incubate your culture. Seal the petri dish with a strip of packing tape.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

What great information! Can you see if there woould be a back up for the incubator? What else could be used?
Thanks Peggy. 
Tam


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2010)

Cardboard box with a light bulb that you can close and keep heated to 100 degrees.. will work.. plastic bucket with light bulb.. anything that you can close and keep a steady warm temp in... use a thermometer to test first
Barb


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks Barb.


----------

